# My new tank :) Texans and Mexicans



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I finally sold my gold fish from the steer pin and put the koi that were in my 135 gallon tank into the steer pin. which left me with a empty 135 gallon tank, other than the 5 masquito minnows that were cruzeing around. I have 2 Texas Cichlids, a handfull (10-15) Mexican tetras, my mosquito minnows, and 1 mystery fish. I would love to know what he is.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

3 by alfred1414, on Flickr


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

4 by alfred1414, on Flickr


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

the first picture is the mystery fish, the second is my bigger texan, probably around 5 inches, i also have one around 4 inches and then one that is 1 inch that is in a 5 gallon tank with some minnows. the following is a link to a video of the tank. the mexan tetras move so fast that they are almost always blurry. sorry about that.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Your mystery fish is a "Tilapia". An Oreochromis species. Porbably O. niloticus or O. aureus, or some Oreochromis cross; difficult to say which species exactly as the fish is young nad the pic small.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

thank you for the help   he is one that is not native at all but has populated in the area and taken over. he will never be leaving my tank unless its to go onto a grill. he does do a good job at eating my algae. I noticed that the texas parks and wildlife page says that there are some wild plecos around my area. that is my next goal, to catch a small one. the one that i saw online was called a snow king pleco. they looked pretty cool, they are however a 4 hour drive from me.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool stuff Alfred. Let us see a picture of that tilapia a few months down the road, maybe we can ID it. I wish I had such cool fish to collect.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi alfred14,

Well done; the tank and fish look great.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

i almsot didnt keep the mexican tetras but now i am glad i did. they swim around like crazy and get into minor battles with eachother. they give the tank allot of energy.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

i meant to post pictures awhile back but was unable. school has had me tied dont. the following is a link to a video of some of the babies that I had. there are a few tilapia in there that i got from a the stream and i bought a few jack dempseys. my goal, time allowing is to cross the texas and the dempseys.

__
https://flic.kr/p/8175952098


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitely don't get rid of your Astyanax tetras! There pretty hard to find in the hobby, or at least in the midwest...


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

cool. i have a surpluss of them here. if only i new how to ship them.


----------

